# Improper use of a Pineapple?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I brought Fiddle's Pineapple bed down stairs today because it cold and rainy here, I chucked a few blankets in there two so she would be extra warm.

A quick reminder of what the pineapple looks like 



Went home at lunch time and this is how I found her

*Sorry for the Blur I was almost on the floor laughing*










**Apparently my hysterical laughing made her unsure if she was in trouble!









*Fiddle made my day with her antic's!*


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL. Too funny. :lol: She had her own idea, I guess. hehe.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

foggy said:


> LOL. Too funny. :lol: She had her own idea, I guess. hehe.


LOL she's a bit of a Dill hey! :daisy:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahahahaha that's hilarious!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww!!! Widdle Fiddle, dat not what you posed to do witz your bed. :lol: Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha!!! That is so funny. 
Fiddle you are adorable!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

At least she didn't eat it! She just had her own plans..!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwww mummy she not sink you like her invention!  That's so cute & she's even cuter! What a doll she is. :love5:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Naww LOL I will make sure I let her know I like her creativity


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha fiddle preferred to be on top of it !!! it looks comfy like that too lmao!:lol:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

It sort of does hey, but she probly froze to death!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> It sort of does hey, but she probly froze to death!


lmaoooo! hope not! maybe she kept warm near a heating vent and then went to play on the pineapple


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww Fiddle! I seriously LOLed at this. Leo did something similar last week that had us both cracking up, wish I had gotten a picture. I got him a little round "cat" bed from the store, one of those donut beds with a removable fleece cushion in the middle. We couldnt see him in his pen and thats when we realized his bed looked odd, he somehow got under the cushion without moving it, and was using it as a blanket. We lifted it up a bit and saw his wee nose poking out. They know what they like and how to get comfy!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww Fiddle! I seriously LOLed at this. Leo did something similar last week that had us both cracking up, wish I had gotten a picture. I got him a little round "cat" bed from the store, one of those donut beds with a removable fleece cushion in the middle. We couldnt see him in his pen and thats when we realized his bed looked odd, he somehow got under the cushion without moving it, and was using it as a blanket. We lifted it up a bit and saw his wee nose poking out. They know what they like and how to get comfy!


LOL

Fiddle has done this too!

She was hunting for food in the seam part and managed to flip it over, so she ducked under it to keep looking!

She didnt sleep in it tho lol thats extra special lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Silly Fiddle, to cute


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha daisy use to do that I love that pineapple


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my!!! my guys do this to their bed as well, and it's a super cute Hello Kitty bed!



Aust Chi Mumma said:


> I brought Fiddle's Pineapple bed down stairs today because it cold and rainy here, I chucked a few blankets in there two so she would be extra warm.
> 
> A quick reminder of what the pineapple looks like
> 
> ...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

maybe the bed was cold from the floor??? and she figured out how to make it warmer..... either way she is cute cute cute!!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG how funny!!
What a guilty face!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Hahahaha...silly girl.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! That is sooooo painfully adorable :-D ho ho she's hilarious.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Too funny! I'm amazed that 1) she was able to get on top of it and 2) she has enough weight to smash it down! She's such a doll!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Ha Ha so cute. My sister has a 'cubby' type bed for her cats, and last night when I went to her house, Twinkie her kitty was laying on top of the bed like that. She said she won't use it otherwise. Sebastian my bridge boy used to climb on top of the square cat beds you can get at walmart and lay on it while Zoey was inside lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thats funny! Minnie and Tootsie did the same thing with this expensive bed i bought them. it was called a snood, lined with lambswool inside and pink ship on the outside. didnt go in but sqashed it down and layed on the outside of it


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

That's so funny -- that is exactly what Tia and Angel have done in the past when they had igloo-type beds!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

LMBO awesome Fiddle


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

haha to funny, oh Fiddle your such a doll!


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

I LOVE that bed! My little girl does the same thing with her carrier. She'd rather sit on the top of it than inside haha.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Priceless Mischief!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

That is the coolest bed I have ever seen!!! My two have little dome beds and like to sit on top of them and squish them in the day too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hilarious! I love her face in the last pic! She is so clever.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww Fiddle you are the cutest!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww that is so funny :L:L little cutie, must have been sayin 'mommy why you waffing at me?' :L


----------

